# mitre saw stop block



## donie (21 Feb 2017)

Hi all,
Jst wanted to share the stop block I've made for my mitre saw. Hopefully this will save someone the headache of trial and error to get it right as it took me a few tries to get it right. 

Bench and all is made from scrap stuff i got from work, cost nothing. Saw not free but i got it for the best price.

Kitchen worktop for surface, mdf laminated fence and a fancy bit of high gloss acrylic for the stop itself. 

Pictures in link below, any questions or criticism welcome.

Donie.

http://m.imgur.com/gallery/3nUoo


----------



## chris-a (22 Feb 2017)

Nice work! I'm planning on building something like this soon and this looks perfect. What brand tape did you use for it?


----------



## donie (24 Feb 2017)

Thanks, its the self adhesive tape from axminster, it isnt great though, the adhesive is not too strong. I think I'd get the starret one from fine tools.com if I was to buy one again.


----------



## Norfolk75 (28 Feb 2017)

Very impressive


----------

